
EFF: Surveillance Oversight Committees Confused ‘Oversight’ and ‘Overlook’ - dhuramas
https://supporters.eff.org/civicrm/mailing/view?reset=1&id=2084
======
dhuramas
To be frank- it is very much in the realm of possibility.

